# Siberia



## Viper_SA (26/3/21)

How cool is this! Clouds without vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (26/3/21)

hahaha that's awesome. 

But I would not like to live there during winter - Lake Baikal freezes over the winter and you can even drive over the frozen lake. Heck even skate on it too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/3/21)

I don't like summer. Too hot, but that is just too much even for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

